# Breaking out



## Smurphy (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok well after many a fight with my parents over technical theatre I thought screw you I can not just leave it behind. So this summer I am looking for internships, jobs, slave opportunities, basically anything tech. Disney I can't do anything because they use "Pyrotechnics". Basically an excuse to not take you. My mentor said check universal so I am in the process of doing that. But I just want to know is it possible and do anything being just a graduated high school senior and do any of you have any ideas on how to break out in to the world that is technical theatre. I am also up for stories on how you managed to start working after school. So as usual any help appreciated and thanks.


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2008)

Any reason you want to stay in Florida? If you want to start working right out of high school, you really have to grind your teeth to do it. Hit the phones, call local lighting/sound/theatre companies. Offer to work a gig or two free to get you some experience/street cred. Then who knows where that can lead.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.thehipp.org/


----------



## Van (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't think of one particular company, but I do know that there is a thriving convention business in Florida. I worked with several when doing gigs for Nike. Certainly don't be afraid to branch out, gigs are gigs. The more you can get out and work with folks in the business, whether it be theatre or conventions, meetings etc. the better situated you are to move up in the business. I guess being out here on the left coast all I can really offer you is moral support. I can tell you one of the best moments in my life as a technician was going out to coffee with my grandfather after I had graduated college. He said, " So Van, what are you going to do with this theAter degree... run projectors in a movie house ?" "No Grandpa, I already have my first job as a set designer." I suddenly went frombeing the black sheep of the family to being afforded a modicum of respect.


----------



## soundman (Apr 9, 2008)

www.backstagejobs.com
Try PRG they have an Orlando Branch and were interested in me after a year of college


----------



## Smurphy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is why I love this forum. You guys are the greatest. I called one of the theatres and I just need to send a resume. If you guys were closer I would give you a hug.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Van said:


> I can tell you one of the best moments in my life as a technician was going out to coffee with my grandfather after I had graduated college. He said, " So Van, what are you going to do with this theAter degree... run projectors in a movie house ?" "No Grandpa, I already have my first job as a set designer." I suddenly went frombeing the black sheep of the family to being afforded a modicum of respect.



Even after landing a full time, really well paying job in theater, my mother still told everyone that I was a teacher. Somehow, she thought that sounds more respectable than being in the theater. just wish my dad had been alive to see some of the stuff that he taught me come to pass (wiring, carpentry, 
etc), but he died while I was still very young.

Good luck, Smurphy, I hope you find a great job with good pay - that always helps cheer up the parental units.

Char5lie


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 10, 2008)

Also Smurphy, don't be bummed or suprised if/when your first paid gig basically boils down to being "The Shop B*tch". It's called paying dues (can I get an 'amen'?) and we all did it. Some of us are STILL doing it. Say "no" to nothing unless it's unsafe, be the first in the last out and DON'T get caught sitting down/leaning on anything. Always be asking "what's next".


----------



## Marius (Apr 10, 2008)

You can also contact the IATSE local and see if they'll put you on their 'C' list. Those are the guys they call last, but it may get you a foot in the door. You'll spend a lot of time pushing road boxes and hauling cable, but if you show them that you're reliable they'll call you more often. Unfortunately Summer is the time when work dries up in FL, but it's worth a shot. And the pay doesn't suck.

Local Number: 631 
Officer(s): WILLIAM C. ALLEN, JR. - BUSINESS AGENT 
KIMBERLY A BOWLES - CORRESPONDING SECRETARY 
Address: 5385 CONROY ROAD, SUITE #200
ORLANDO, FL 32811-3719 
Telephone: 407-422-2747 
Fax: 407-843-9170 
Local Type(s): M - Mixed 
Jurisdiction: ORLANDO-CAPE CANAVERAL-COCOA-MELBOURNE-LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hit up Artsearch. They list jobs all over the country, and there may still be some summer theatres looking for the last of their staffs. You will need a password for ArtSearch, but usually a google search for "artsearch password" will turn something up as most colleges have an account and post the info for their students on a webpage someplace!


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Hit up Artsearch. They list jobs all over the country, and there may still be some summer theatres looking for the last of their staffs. You will need a password for ArtSearch, but usually a google search for "artsearch password" will turn something up as most colleges have an account and post the info for their students on a webpage someplace!



Ah, thats a good one... Artsearch is a great site, and the jobs posted there tend to be pretty good. Backstage jobs is also posting summer stock stuff left and right.


----------



## rustystuff (Apr 10, 2008)

As Van said, don't overlook the convention / trade show business in Orlando. Lots of companies doing all kinds of setups, and most of them keep lists of "freelancers" they can call on when needed. Not glamorous, long hours, but a gig's a gig....


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

rustystuff said:


> As Van said, don't overlook the convention / trade show business in Orlando. Lots of companies doing all kinds of setups, and most of them keep lists of "freelancers" they can call on when needed. Not glamorous, long hours, but a gig's a gig....



Especially when you're starting out and need to build that resume and log those hours. Do your job well, get a reputation for being a 'can do' sort of tech and you'll be amazed at how quickly those jobs improve.

Char5lie


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 13, 2008)

As my forum name suggests I'm doing a lot of free-lance work right now in my area. I'm currently going to college so technically I only have a highschool diploma but I'm working in the industry. Free-lancing can be a pain sometimes but it's a really great opportunity to network and meet people who do this type of work. The main company I work for has a long list of freelance techs, and I seem to meet someone new every time I work for them. In the approx. 3 months I've been working with this particular company I've done everything from trade conventions to hotel work to a very teched-out funeral in a big circus tent. Besides the main company I've worked over-hire gigs in video and sound and in some venues I would like to get into. I met people at these venues and made my face and some of my skills known to them - can't hurt. How do I get freelance jobs? Primarily by watching my local CraigsList and being quick on the draw. Also by word of mouth, and by calling A/V companies to see if they have a list of techs and attempt to get on said list. Good luck to you !


----------



## CynicWhisper (Apr 13, 2008)

Last summer I was in the same situation. I basically called, emailed and sent a resume and cover letter to every theatre within 25 miles. I ended up taking a free internship and once they saw I could work, they offered me a paying position running a two month show and from doing load-ins and strikes, I've gotten my name known and since then I've worked gigs all over Denver. Once you get in one good place you're covered. And like everyone else said, free work is always an option when you're just starting.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 14, 2008)

Call the rental shops in your area and ask if they send out crews to run equipment. See if they have an over hire list. Some times in the summer these places have more gear and gigs than they have people to run them. You might just spend the afternoon coiling cable... but it's a foot in the door. Be the friendliest hardest working cable coiler in the world.


----------

